
Poland’s coronavirus app offers playbook for other governments - imartin2k
https://www.politico.eu/article/poland-coronavirus-app-offers-playbook-for-other-governments/
======
chewz
The app is government made and plain awful. In theory you get a text message
and should reply with selfie within 20 minutes or risk a visit by police
patrol.

In practice text messages are delayed and app crashes.

The app is a good idea as person in quarantine is visited twice daily by
police at random and police resources are stretched at the moment. But the
execution is lame.

Few days ago app have been made mandatory for quarantine.

